
Investigating fraudulent clicks in Google Adwords - ph0rque
https://medium.com/@nesovok/investigating-fraudulent-clicks-in-google-adwords-f3c42da0ad62#.5h74rv3k5
======
chasebank
My company spends hundreds of thousands of dollars every month with Adwords,
soon to be in the millions. My business partner and I have spent many nights
discussing whether or not we should try and build another company with the
sole intent of solving Adwords fraud. It exists on an enormous scale. If
someone already has, please send me a PM and we'll happily be a customer.

~~~
somedangedname
> solving Adwords fraud

Automatically identifying + submitting refund requests for invalid clicks? Or
are there other problems that you face as an advertiser that need to be
solved?

------
tyingq
I had a similar experience in a specific retail niche. Even after lots of
tweaking, Adwords was a huge net negative ROI.

Others are still paying for ads in the niche though. Makes me curious if
they've solved the issue, or are just unaware they are wasting money.

